# ultra breeze suit



## Bantem (Aug 13, 2010)

Is the ultra breeze suit worth the cost over dadant jump suit


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't yet have an ultrabreeze, but everyone that has bought one really likes them. If you want another comparison check this website www.kelleybees.com . They make their own right there at Clarkson Ky.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

I can't speak to the suit, but I have the Ultrabreeze jacket and love it! Nice and cool. (Well, as cool as one can be in Florida, in July.) It was pricey, but worth it as far as I'm concerned. But, I'm a rookie and have only ever had the Ultrabreeze. So take my opinion for what it's worth...probably not much. 

Brian


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Search BeeSource for ultrabreeze and see what everyone says about their suit and jacket -- this topic comes up regularly so you'll get a lot of information from a search. 

The jacket is on my Christmas list as a major upgrade to my current "bee suit" of a long sleeved tee shirt and tie-on veil.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is the ultra breeze suit worth the cost over dadant jump suit 

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

heres my question. Can the bees sting through it? could I wear a normal shirt under it or no shirt at all? It would be worth it in my region. I just wear a long sleeve shirt and a veil. but if I could go without the long sleeve shirt weeeeellll


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Worth it? Yeah!

Sting proof? Mine is.

Changed my life? Yep.

Expensive? Not really when you consider the comfort and my newly discovered patience dealing with hot hives. How much would you pay to enjoy bees without the slightest threat of stings? Really! What is it worth to you?

While at HAS in Vincennes this year, I bumped into Kevin Jester. He is offering a similar suit at a much lower cost. From what I could tell, the suit he is selling is just like mine...except I paid a lot more. I paid $289 for my suit and it is worth every penny. Kevin was offering a suit for $175 and I do not begrudge the folks at Ozark Bee Supply in Tulsa for creating new opportunities in beekeeping.

Yeah, it's that good.

You can e-mail Kevin at [email protected] His web site does not yet have this clothing line up, but you can find his other stuff at www.jesterbee.com

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

YES!! Ultrabreeze, the only way to go!!


----------



## modom (Mar 7, 2011)

Bantem-
Yes, this suit is worth every penny! 

Bradley-
I only wear shorts and T-shirt with mine and have not received a sting as of yet. I retired my Dadant jump suit after multiple stings through my suit, which sent me to my local clinic for an allergic reaction. I soon purchased the ultra breeze, based upon the feed back on these forums and have not regretted my decision for one moment. Decided to spend my dollars on a superior suit versus a possible repeat trip to a clinic.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>heres my question. Can the bees sting through it? 

I have NEVER been stung THROUGH it. I have been stung wearing it... but that is a different issue.

>could I wear a normal shirt under it or no shirt at all?

On a hot day I wear a pair of shorts, boots and no shirt and the full suit.

> It would be worth it in my region. I just wear a long sleeve shirt and a veil. but if I could go without the long sleeve shirt weeeeellll 

You can.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

One more very enthusiastic vote for the UltraBreeze. I have the jacket-hood combo and love it.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Having to working bees @ 95+ this year - LOVE IT!


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Theres no way I could work bees in Shorts. I get stung through heavy jeans and am in a heavy AHB area. nooo way


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

indypartridge said:


> One more very enthusiastic vote for the UltraBreeze. I have the jacket-hood combo and love it.


Does the bottom of the jacket fit tight enough to keep bees from crawling up your back?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Charlie B said:


> Does the bottom of the jacket fit tight enough to keep bees from crawling up your back?


Yes, it's elasticized so it fits snuggly around your waist.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

CharlieN said:


> Having to working bees @ 95+ this year - LOVE IT!


Same here. I have been wearing a cotton t-shirt and shorts under mine. After putting on the suit, I soak myself down with a water hose. With a slight breeze, and some evaporative cooling, it's actually cooler in the suit than out of it. The mesh fabric does not cling like a normal suit.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes it is worth it. I have the suit and my mom uses the jacket. Neither of us has ever been stung through it. U can feel a breeze through it, its alot better than the old canvas painters suit, I had. I usually wear shorts and a t shirt under my suit. that is a good idea about soaking the suit with a water hose. I did it accidentially with a bucket type top hive feeder, that spilled sugar syrup down my front. It was refreshing, except for being sticky!


----------



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm here to say, the ultrabreeze is worth every penny. I have a dadnat and Mann lake, I've since layed them to the side. My brother wore the dadant suit today and I the ultrabreeze. We were in some violent little girls, looked as if he had been sprayed with black pepper, on the other hand mine nothing. That's one plus is the suit doesn't take the bees life. And I've not once been stung yet. He's been stung lots through the dadant and Mann lake suits, especially when drenched with sweat. I'd buy another one today if need be!! Love it!


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

LOVE THE SUIT. Never gotten stung through it. Legs have great zip up from the ankles so you can keep your boots on and get in and out super fast. Great velcro tabs at all the spots bees wriggle into on other zip hooded suits. Cool as can be. Shorts are an option as bees don't sting through legs.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a full suit and jacket (Ultrabreeze).
I wear the full suit with shorts only, and have never been stung through it.
Worth every penny!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I would buy one again at twice the price. Love it.:applause:


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you buy a size larger or buy to fit?


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought a larger one because I have a long body.
If there's a fitting issue, they'll swap your suit for a larger size (at no charge) as long as it hasn't been in the beeyard. They did it twice for me.
Their service is awesome!


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I first ordered what I thought was the correct size and then had to exchange for a larger size.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I got an e-mail recently from pigeonmountaintrading.com and they have a suit thats their own brand called a ventilated bee suit thats made of the same material but the price is considerably lower. I personally have an ultra breeze jacket and will probably be buying a full suit from them shortly.I ordered my ulta breeze on line and it showed up 2 days later and works great,cant say enough good things about them but some people might be lured to the lower cost.The main difference I can see is the ultra breeze has zip out legs so you dont have to take your shoes off to put it on which I believe is great even though the ultra breeze is about $140 higher.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sorry,its about $100 higher,my mistake.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I see that page on their website is blank.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I received my first sting through this suit yesterday. On the bicep where the suit is tighter than otherwise...


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We bought 3 jackets last year. One was the Ultra Breeze and 2 were the Mann Lake Pollinator (heavy material) jackets. Didn't use the Ultra Breeze until this year. I was getting too hot in the other jacket so tried the UB lately. It is much much better. The body is cooler, but my head still gets so hot that sweat drips from my face and my nose runs. 

My suggestion to the producers of UB would be to use netting material on the inside that isn't so scratchy on bare skin! The outside material is much softer.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

sevenmmm said:


> I received my first sting through this suit yesterday. On the bicep where the suit is tighter than otherwise...


What on earth did you do to make one of those Russians sting you? You must handle them gently, You must have really mashed, squeezed, pinched her if she stung you thru your Ultra Breeze suit. I can't afford the suit because I have spent so much getting rid of the bees from Hades.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

valleyman said:


> What on earth did you do to make one of those Russians sting you? I can't afford the suit because I have spent so much getting rid of the bees from Hades.


Oh. Actually I was working the "Leer" bees.

You need a handout? I can send you a "Leer" queen if you need one!

Actually, of my 3 Russian hives, the 2 from Iowa are doing very well, but I suspect one of them hasn't a Russian queen as she is very light colored. 

The other Iowa hive the entire colony is very dark with some almost black. That hive has lots of brood and is just beginning to store up honey.

The hive from NY has swarmed and produced a large number of supercedure cells. I took most of them and ate the royal jelly. Very special stuff. This hive has done me good and I am hoping for more swarming.

I even had thoughts about eating the queen larvae, but couldn't do it. I should send a request for that Zimmern guy on tv that eats anything over to get me started.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had my UB full suit since the spring 2009. It is a great product and works exactly as advertised and I would certainly buy another. I have been stung one time through the suit at the point where the elastic band on my gloves touches my forearm. Recently, the veil seams of the UB failed and I took several stings to the face. So those of you with older UB suits should inspect the veils seams periodically. It failed on both sides of the veil exactly where the screen mesh attaches to the white banding material.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the Jacket and even bought my Grandson an Ultra jacket. I Love it! I just regret not buying the whole suit which I will for next year. I have never been stung through the jacket. I have washed it a few times without it shrinking. I just throw it in the washer on gentle cycle then let it air dry. I would reccomend this suit, I Love it!


----------



## Terry T (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if ultra breeze is still in business? i just tried several times to get on their website with no luck. I knew I should have ordered that new hood for my jacket back in november when I contacted them!!!! That's what I get for being the worlds biggest procrastinator. About their product, I love it!! Never been stung through it. Worth every penny!! After being stung through one of the cotton suits more times than I can count I finally gave in and bought one and have never regretted it. I was worried that it would ride up in the back and talked to the folks at ultra breeze about it. They added a couple of inches to the length for me. If I remember correctly they had a chart showing you how to be measured so that it was pretty much a custom jacket or suit. As someone stated above the screening on the hood has come loose in a couple of places and allowed bees in. Not good!!!!!! I check that thing every time I put it on now,which I used to do until I got over confidant or was it just lazy. Forgetting to zip the hood closed is not pretty either!!!! I am sure I have put on quite a show for my neighbors a few times.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I was just on their site a couple of days ago. Maybe it's just down for maintenance right now. I'd try again on Monday


----------



## Doorman (Nov 27, 2006)

http://ultrabreezesuits.com/
it is up and running


----------



## LeoS (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I'd chime in here since I had recent experience in ordering a suit from them. A few days ago I started the process of ordering for the upcoming year(expanding) and thought I might want to look into a full jumpsuit. The area I'm in(Houston, TX) has africanized populations that I've witnessed first hand and I've also had to tend to my hives in less than optimum weather which put the girls in a bad mood. Add to that the Houston heat and the Ultra Breeze suit seemed like the only real option. 

So, I went to the website to place an order. First hangup was the website was down when I initially went to order. The next day the website was back up but as I looked through the website I noticed it was last updated January 2011 and the only contact information was [email protected]. No address or indication of where the company was based, no phone number, only the generic email address and a paypal payment option. While I didn't doubt for a second that this was a real vendor an not a scam from reviews I've read of the suits before, something didn't set right with me on forking over $259 for my suit with very limited means of contact. I decided to email the generic email and see if I got a response, having done this on other sites before my expectations were not high.

Much to my surprise Stephanie emailed me back the next morning clarifying that they were just having some web server issues and that they were indeed still open for business. I expressed my concerns regarding the lack of contact info and outdated website to which she was very receptive and appreciative of the feedback. Needless to say, I ordered after the positive response and customer service. While I did place the order early in the day, I was further surprised to have a UPS tracking number that same day.

Bottom line, they're there and they're responsive. Nothing but a great experience so far and I'm looking forward to receiving my bee suit.

-Leo


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Had two suits shipped to Canada in Dec. Great service and communication.


----------



## ryanbekke (Feb 2, 2012)

I just ordered one after reading all of everyones good comments about it. I will also post a reply when I get mine.


----------



## ryanbekke (Feb 2, 2012)

Me to I had my tracking # the same day as well and I can't wait to get the suit.


----------



## david lloyd (Oct 1, 2010)

I have had the suits delivered to Australia and they are fantastic working in 90 degree heat and 80% humidity. I just wear shorts. Don't want to traumatized the bees by going further... Highly recommend them and their service.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep. We had 162 consecutive days of 90+ last year. The UB was the way to go. Wear cotton underneath and soak with water.


----------



## scottsbees (Dec 19, 2007)

got one, and wouldnt ware anything else.


----------



## ryanbekke (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, to all who are still wondering about the Ultra Breeze, here is my testimony and opinion. I just got my Ulta Breeze Bee suit in the mail today, I am 6' tall and 235lbs and ordered an XL size and it fits perfect. And just like everyone said *IT IS WELL WORTH THE MONEY*. In my opinion, anyone that is going to be buying a bee suit in the near future should definitely consider an Ultra Breeze suit. I was skeptical at first on spending the $259 plus shipping. Now there is no doubt about its quality and I would buy another tomorrow if I had to. People say they are almost sting proof and I can see why. That piece of mind is worth what I paid for it. What an awesome purchase I made. The material quality is unbeleivable. Thanks Ultra Beeeze for making a product worth buying. -Ryan Bekke


----------



## duganpat (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy out there in Beekeeper land. I am new to the hobby and after speaking with some members of the local club and looking at the posts in this forum I went ahead and purchased an Ultra-Breeze. My question is what type of gloves work best with the Ultra-Breeze. I don't believe that I'll need the elbow length gloves, only ones where the suit cuff clearly covers the end of the glove.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated for this newbie.

Pat Dugan


----------



## Terry T (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally got my new hood ordered for my jacket yesterday. I wear leather gloves most of the time with an old sock pulled up over my arm that helps protect my sleeve and tuck the end inside the glove. Will sometimes wear the blue neoprene gloves from napa if I am doing a lot of manipulating of frames like making up nucs etc. In rare instances I will go without gloves. It really is just a personal preference, so try different gloves and go with what works best for you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My question is what type of gloves work best with the Ultra-Breeze.

I buy the regular doe skin gloves at the hardware store and tuck them into the sleeves of the jacket. Not only are they cooler (they don't block the vents) but they are cheaper and easier to get on and off.


----------

